# Planning for a nano



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Well, after weeks of looking at Tabatha's two SW tanks and reading around about nanos, I have decided to take further steps to starting up a nano tank.

Here is my idea:

I would like to use a 10 gallon tall tank (Miracles makes one, 16 x 8 x20, basically twice the height of a 5.5 g tank). It most likely be my first and only SW tank for quite some time, as it will either be on my desk or at home, so I will not have a lot of space for it. It will be either standard glass or starfire glass, haven't decided yet, opinions appreciated.

I currently have a light fixture from Coralife 12" 2x 18w 50/50 Actinic compact fluorescent fixture to go over the tank.

I would like to keep a BTA and a pair of Amphiprion ocellaris, and some other fauna (some hermits and snails, some other things like zoas, etc.) 

I'd have 7.5 lbs LS (less than the recommended 10 lbs, as the footprint is smaller, as I don't want the sand to get too deep), and 10 - 15 lbs LR.

Other equipment I have on hand:
hydrometer (not a swing arm, it is laboratory grade equipment, but not a refractometer)
thermometer
heater

In terms of other equipment, what do I need (Any recommendations)? 
powerheads (Koralia nano? I was thinking two, as the tank is deeper)
protein skimmer (any recommendations?)
filter (AC 70 or 110 as refugium??)
I've also considered a Red Sea Wavemaster, if I have 2 powerheads in the tank.

Well, I haven't thought too much, but it's a start. Suggestions please


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

It is a 10 gl I personally wouldnt have a skimmer in it as you still need to do your weekly water changes ,cannister would be a good option .
If you use a HOB that would be a good water flow and 1 powerhead .
You may want to invest in better lights tho as the corals would look so much better .
Woohoo wtg another saltie


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea i agree with the no skimmer deal. Wilson recommended that to me as well  I still tried it just to see how the tank reacted and it really didnt do much at all. (could have been a poo skimmer, It is a current USA)

The light I also had and gave it away to tabatha for a filter. It did an alright job but i find my new slimline T5's are pretty good too! (i just dont think they have 12" atm)

I refuged the biggest aquaclear i could fit on my tank but i would be much happier with a custom made one. However this has served me really well. I just threw a bunch of LR rubble in it and cheato 

I want to add a canister too with a bunch more LR. 

Lemmie know how the koralina work out! I wanted to get one as well but i get -lots- of water flow from the Aquaclear even after shaving down the impeller.

Looking forward to seeing the tank! (go with the best glass possible.. I am so dissapointed with the acrylic tank.. :S scratch heaven)


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Well, I think the reef tank is going to be a while off, as I've no idea if I can do a 10 tall, a 10reg or even a 20g right now. Also, researching this stuff real slow, as I don't want to have to buy things twice. Might as well take it slow and buy as best I can, even if it means getting one piece every few weeks.

Ciddian, I've got your light fixture now, got it from Tabatha 
I also picked up a current USA 130W PC fixture, but I dunno how good it is (24", but the bulbs are only around 20" long, so I figure it can go over a 20" tank if I were so inclined). I figure if it's no good for a marine set up, I can always swap out the actinic for a full spectrum and use it over a plant tank (130W over a 20g...plants are going to be begging for ferts...and climbing out of the tank for them too).

Are you going with a canister just to increase the amount of water in the system?

I might even start this real small and just use a stock 5.5g just to get my fingers wet a little before really plunging some serious money into this. I figure I have pretty much all I need right now for it if I go that route. I have a large powerfilter, a 5.5g glass tank, an apparently mediocre light, and a little extra cash. All I need now is space and time (time mainly, I am swamped right now, and most of the time).

Ideally, I'd have a real job (being a grad student isn't anywhere close to a real job) and could afford Tabatha's set up. But I guess you have to dreg through the smaller stuff a bit first till going up in the ranks.

So the consensus is no protein skimmer. How big of a tank would you have before considering one?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

You definatly dont have to go all out as soon as you leave the doors. Honestly.. What i started with was a tank, salt, water, and a light. Then i bought LR.

And i watched it for 3-4 months. That alone was a lot of fun. LOL

I didnt have many funds (and still dont LOL) so I go much slower when picking out items for the tank. I started it almost two years ago. Its about a year and a half old. 

A lot of my hardware was hand me downs, stuff people didnt want/need. Traded... The biggest purchase was the LR (got some nice stuff from NAFB) and the light. (Luckies)

Its nice to just sit back and see what the water does, learn how to water change (i know that sounds dumb lol) and see what grows from your rock. Then once things pick up you can go as crazy as you like.

Having the nano wasnt as bad as people tend to say it is, its a real fun challange and a neat look on something very different from my usual comfort zone... I actually want to go smaller. X)


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Well, I am definitely going to take my sweet time with this tank. That being said, one of the big considerations for me is to source RO water for water changes. I can get a small amount by taking some home from the lab, but it really isn't a good long term option, unless I keep the tank in the lab on my desk. So, currently looking into RO systems. And it'll help with keeping apistos, which I intend to do sometime too. So many critters, so little space (and money. mostly money.)

I'll probably end up doing the looking at rock thing for a while too. I like little critters and hitch hikers, so I'll be content for a while with that.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

W00T! It's about time you started a thread!  

I agree with Ciddian, put some ls, lr, sw and an AquaClear in a tank with a light and watch what grows and moves.

I think we got really lucky with our tanks. Starting out with super live, well cured rock, live sand and cycled water from a friend, certainly accelerated the process but you certainly don't have to go that way.

My biggest complaint with a nano is my big clumsy fingers, every time I put my hands in the tank, I knock something over. I love my BC8 but would go for the 14 if I could. Another drawback with a smaller tank is not being able to have a VorTech MP20 (LOL!) for more natural flow. I will be adding a Koralia Nano for flow and Purigen for filtration and to improve water quality. If I were to go smaller, I'd definately use Purigen, especially once you add fish.

Congratulations!

Tabatha.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm no expert when it comes to Nano's but generally the same methodology applies for large or small tanks. I wanted something that was easier to maintain so I went as big as I could afford at the time. The advice that has been provided is good. If you are going to keep up with the water changes a skimmer is not necessary. I know guys running 200g tanks skimmerless but have DSB, large amount of rocks and a great variety of macro algae. You don't have to get fancy. You may also want to check out nano-reef.com for other tips.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Ok, so emails have been sent, inquiries have been made.

I am in the process of ordering that 10g tall (16 x 8 x 20).

I have ordered myself a VorTech MP-20 for the tank. A bit of an impulse buy, but after seeing it's performance in a small biocube (14g), I'm sure it will be more than enough flow in a 10g tall. Once it comes, until the tank is set up, it might go into a fw tank, just for the hey ho.

In terms of LS/LR, it;s probably going to be about 1.5 inches LS and 20 - 30 lbs LR to make a reef wall.

Lighting will eventually probably be a 16.5" current USA 70w MH Sunpod, or if I can't find it a 20". Just can't afford the 14" Solaris right now (I saw it for preorder @ $850+ USD).

And more filtration, a moded AC 70 refugium with LR rubble and some kind of macro algae. 

I'm thinking of investing in an ATO, but we'll see how much the tank + light + LR come to first. Oh, and the livestock. No idea what, but ultimately a BTA (like the one Tabatha had) and a pair of clowns and some other corals.

I've also been told to get a refractometer, which will be looked into as well.

Suggestions at this point? I'm thinking, before I go really crazy, I'll get some LS and LR, put it in a tank and watch it for a while....then I won't be able to hold back  ....FW projects take a back burner....


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

As we all know, I'm no expert but here's my .02 cents. 

*Size:* Go for 30 gallons, you're less limited to the stock you're able to keep.

*Lighting:* Consider Aquaillumination; it's expandable if you choose to go bigger at some point in the future.

*ATO:* If you don't have a lid, it's worth it. I loose very little water due to evaporation on my office BC8.

*Livestock: *Consider a pair of black and white Ocellaris.

Have you seen the video tour of our tank?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'd love to keep a bigger tank, but that's just not possible right now, nor will it be for quite a while, unless I shut down my FWs and go only SW. I considered it for about .5 seconds, but that quickly went away.

As for lighting, the aqualumination sounds great, but at 750USD for 12", it's just as expensive as the solaris unit. Really, looking not to be dirt poor this year.

I'll probably get a lid too, just cause it will be a small tank, and hopefully I can cut down on evaporation and the need to heat it 

The response at NR so far seems to be to go with the sunpods. Probably smtg small like the 70w unit, if I can get my hands on one.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Anybody? Where are all the SW gurus on the site?

Question du jour is this: I want to keep a bubble tip anemone. What light will I need over a 10g tall tank? Can I stay with PC lights and just upgrade to a higher wattage fixture, or do I need to go with a small MH fixture?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

My opinion go with the MH .
They are much better off under the better lighting .
I have been looking myself for a used one .
Clip on steep at BA and its 150watt, hopefully i can save allowance and get it lol


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I think I'm going to go with the MH eventually. I have found a used one, it's a matter of bargaining it down to an affordable price now (now that I am destined to be poor this year...thanks York!).

Anyways, this thread will be turned into a journal thread soon. Expect changes and big developments


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Went to trade some FW stuff for SW today. Here is what I got:
4 nice pieces of LR
LS (need more though to get a nice layer)
Some salt (A big ziploc full)
Some calcium/trace elements
and some frags (Sun coral, zoas, mushrooms, some macro algae)

The LR and LS are going to go into a taller tank when it is ready to go (probably Sunday?), on oreder from Menagerie (apparently it came in today )

And here's the teaser:

















Await the tank journal thread!!


----------

